
105 Questions to Ask a Company During Your Tech Interview - Phatossi
https://medium.com/better-programming/105-questions-to-ask-a-company-during-your-tech-interview-2464864b3272
======
ram_rar
> What’s the on-call plan/schedule? What’s the pay for standby and call-out?

Oncalls are the worst form of labor exploitation in tech. Its really worse in
teams, where the focus is on pushing features instead of periodically fixing
tech debts.

Long ago at Yahoo!, we used to get paid for oncalls over weekend. So the
expectation was set that, the eng is glued to his/her phone. But lately,
companies just take it for granted.

